# Change name of server in Observium



## kcaj (Jun 2, 2014)

Hello,

I've searched the web for a solution and haven't been able to find one, so apologies if the solution is already out there.

I am looking to change the name/hostname of a server I poll in Observium. How can I do this?

Thanks


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 2, 2014)

try the /opt/observium/rename_device.php script from the command line

edited to add:  the usage is

php rename_device.php (old device name) (new device name)

older versions of observium:

php renamehost.php (old device name) (new device name)


----------

